# Langauge explained



## terryl965 (Feb 16, 2007)

What would be the best source for someone to completely understand the termalogoy of the langauge of Korea. I mean I see so much little differences in the langauge but yet those little changes mean so much, so what source beside going there to live doe five years would give the average person here in the state the chance to really understand it completely.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 16, 2007)

language exchanges are a great way to inexpensively build your understanding of a language.

find a korean visitor, student or immigrant and ask them to meet you for lunch/dinner/drinks once a week or so.  spend half an hour talking and coaching in english and half an hour talking and coaching in korean.

this is a very common arrangement in asia (and probably other places, but my only experience is asia).  it's how i learned to order beer in japanese.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with bushido.  While it's not the fastest way, it's probably the more accurate way.  They can cover slang, help with proper pronounciation, etc., better than most books and programs around.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree that working with a native speaker is best, but if you do want a book, I would suggest "A Martial Artist's Guide to Korean Terms, Translation, and Han-gul" by Master Richard Mitchell, Heather Stanton Breiting, and Tammy Kay Hayward.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 17, 2007)

I learned the Korean that I know by using the Rosetta Stone Software (Very expensive) and the Pimsleur CDs and Tapes.  Unfortunately, that will teach you to speak and read, but has no relation to Martial Arts.

Agree with everyone else - if you want to learn the terms for specifically Martial Arts, a native speaker is the best way.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Feb 17, 2007)

Exactly the way I'm learning it MBuzzy. Although I do ask all of my native Korean friends questions heh. Like why the last name Ee translates to Lee or Ree (depending on thier choice) when there is no ri-ul character in the name... I'm still stumped on that one.

I am having a great time learning though, and reading is a blast (slow as all get out for me though, I imagine that will pick up as I start to recognize the different words rather than sounding out each glyph).

I'm still at the beginning stage, but it's a fun road.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 17, 2007)

It is kind of fun traveling around Korea though....actually being able to read all the signs is novel.  Not having any clue what it means....that's not as fun.

It does help for food though, at least I can read menus and recognize the things I like!


----------

